# Transferring driving file



## ahmadtalal (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi every one. I want to ask you that before some time ago I have applied for driving license, so I have opened a file and i have also taken some test upto parking test which i have passed. now i have changed my visa to abu dhabi state and i have left the previous state which was kalba govt of sharjah. now I am wondering is is possible to transfer that file from kalab (govt of sharjah) to abu dhabi in order to continue my driving training here in abu dhabi. if it is then please let me know how can i, Thanks a lot guys...


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

This link gives information about transferring the driving license:
https://www.abudhabi.ae/portal/publ...-state=ndtl6v3v9_4&_afrLoop=4912916885241634#!

Main page for all the services:
https://www.abudhabi.ae/portal/publ...-state=ndtl6v3v9_4&_afrLoop=4913582681503433#!

This link is for you: 
https://www.abudhabi.ae/portal/publ...-state=ndtl6v3v9_4&_afrLoop=4913655848416994#! 

Hopefully they will accept your parking test results if the file is not too old. 

NOC (arabic) from sharjah is not mentioned but i believe you will need it.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Either call the RTA and ask them or ask the driving school


----------

